# The kid



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

here's my future bassmaster  with a chunky C&R smallmouth caught on this year's opener


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice fish. glad to see hes out enjoing the outdoors.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Thats a pig!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great Job getting the kid out there!!!!!!!! :beer: The smile says it all!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great fish, I'm sure he had a ball fighting that piggie!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's a thick fish!


----------

